# Terms of Service Violation!?!



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Attention all members

Please see email below that I just received from one of the owners of Castle (Caste) Windows:


Mark, 
I am one of the owners of Caste Windows, i see that you have made a comment on our company in a negative light. As you may or may not know, this is a direct violation of the Contractor Talk website rules... (attached hereunder). Can you kindly remove your post? I would greatly appreciate your speedy co-operation. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/castle-windows-84724/

If you have any questions, you may contact me direct.

Chris Cardillo
Castle Windows
856-***-***x


see that this post violates 1 or more of the membership rules most notably that found under the vendors section "[you may not] Bash other companies products or services that you compete with." 


here are the site rules


You *MAY NOT* self promote in any way other than having your signature line and avatar. This includes: 

Asking people to contact you or to see your profile for more information or deals.
Private Messaging members with unsolicited offers.
Soliciting the membership for feedback or suggestions on your product or services.
Post new thread that in some way promote your company.
Respond to threads with short responses that add nothing to the conversation just to get your name out there.
Bash other companies products or services that you compete with.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

If you do a search for "Castle Windows" on this forum, you will see that what I "implied" is nothing compared to some other threads.

I'm just curious if any of you fellow members that have posted possible negative information about this company, received the same email I did?

I find it a little presumptuous that other members (other than a moderator) are now dictating what are terms of use violations.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you selling windows? I don't think so.
Are you a service provider? No!
Doesn't look like those rules apply to you. :no:
I think they could have handled this "issue" with you in a more professional way. :whistling


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

*Subsequent response*

Mark, 
With all due respect, the post says that someone else had "issues" with Castle. This would imply something negative. Would you mind rephrasing this to something like the following

"David - search around the forum here, I think there have been prior discussions regarding Castle Windows.... "

This would be a mild inconvenience to help out a fellow contractor in the community. No hard feelings.

Chris



In a message dated 10/2/2010 5:22:28 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, ***@verizon.net writes:

I don't see any violation made.

The original poster made an inquiry regarding your company, and I thought someone else had in the past, and I advised him to do a search.

No where in the Terms of Use did I violate anything.

Regards,



_*[FONT=bookman old style, new york, times, serif]- Mark*_
​​[/FONT]


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It this the post he is referring to?

http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/castle-windows-84724/#post1012710

You are entitled to your opinion. And that is all it is is an opinion. 

I'm sure some people think Castle windows are great while others think they suck. The rules he pulled up are from the vendor TOS and do not apply to standard members.

If they are so offended about this small negative opinion I can't imagine what they would do if someone really had serious issues with something that they sell.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Leo G said:


> It this the post he is referring to?
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/castle-windows-84724/#post1012710
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the post.

Now, compare my comment to what was made here: http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/castle-windows-doors-65278/

I wonder if any of these members received the same warning email?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Maybe you should show them that link. Then the heat will be off of you :laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Maybe you should show them that link. Then the heat will be off of you :laughing:


I can use it as a scapegoat and slither away into the shadows.....:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dear Mr. Castle, seems you have more of a image problem with your company than you first thought - <insert link>


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Did I do that?
I Guess I should explain.
I edited my post after receiving this same letter cookie posted.
I did this out of respect for CT & its members, I don’t need the headache nor does CT mods
I can go into further detail but feel this topic should be laid to rest


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

It certainly seems like Chris Cardillo of Castle windows is trying to shut down all criticism of his products, deserved or not. The unjust actions of Chris Cardillo, owner of Castle Windows reeks of heavy handed censorship. I believe that Chris Cardillo and Castle Windows is trying to hide poor reviews of their products from the general public


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> It certainly seems like Chris Cardillo of Castle windows is trying to shut down all criticism of his products, deserved or not. The unjust actions of Chris Cardillo, owner of Castle Windows reeks of heavy handed censorship. I believe that Chris Cardillo and Castle Windows is trying to hide poor reviews of their products from the general public


And it might have backfired! :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Have you ever been told by your parents not to do something when you were younger. What did you do............


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

:hang: :innocent:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Have you ever been told by your parents not to do something when you were younger. What did you do............



I didn't send a letter to the mod of an internet forum.:no:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

festerized said:


> Did I do that?
> I Guess I should explain.
> I edited my post after receiving this same letter cookie posted.
> I did this out of respect for CT & its members, I don’t need the headache *nor does CT mods*
> I can go into further detail but feel this topic should be laid to rest


Haha, let _them_ be the judge of that!!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Have you ever been told by your parents not to do something when you were younger. What did you do............


Grabbed the spark plug on the lawn mower.:whistling


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> It certainly seems like Chris Cardillo of Castle windows is trying to shut down all criticism of his products, deserved or not. The unjust actions of Chris Cardillo, owner of Castle Windows reeks of heavy handed censorship. I believe that Chris Cardillo and Castle Windows is trying to hide poor reviews of their products from the general public


What was that guy's name again. It's right on the tip of my tongue. :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Grabbed the spark plug on the lawn mower.:whistling


Stuck a butter knife in a receptacle. Doh! :stupid:
I was 4 and still remember it. My dad was pissed.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Have you ever been told by your parents not to do something when you were younger. What did you do............


My parents told me to "stay away from this neighborhood girl." We got married. :clap:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

The hamburger subsidiary is doing well.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn you! Now I'm hungry. I have a White's about 2 miles away.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Glad you guys are having fun with this, my phone is going ring Monday morning and I’m going have to deal with this, or not
I was trying to be quite but what the hell
For the record Chris & Tony (owner & DCA, damage control agent) you asked for it!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Kevin M. said:


> The hamburger subsidiary is doing well.


 They make me poo alot,I hope Chris Cardillo isnt involved with my irritable bowels.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Damn you! Now I'm hungry. I have a White's about 2 miles away.


 Don’t do it, I had it for lunch today and now I’m paying for it:shutup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

festerized said:


> Glad you guys are having fun with this, my phone is going ring Monday morning and I’m going have to deal with this, or not
> I was trying to be quite but what the hell
> For the record Chris & Tony (owner & DCA, damage control agent) you asked for it!


 

????

I guess I missed this why, threats?


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

That's pretty tacky for a manufacturer, you'd only be a competitor if you manufactured windows. They seem a bit cocky to me. The following strikes me as unprofessional. Think you'd find that at Anderson or Pella?etitors 
Thank you Mr. Competitor for looking through our site. If you are in fact viewing our site we figure you must be losing more and more of your customers to Castle Windows. We know that you are desperately searching our site to find out why. That being said, why not take the time to fill out the form under employment opportunities? As the old saying goes.... If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.'

​


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Damn you! Now I'm hungry. I have a White's about 2 miles away.


When you go through the drive through make sure they don't super size your order. You get a $99.00 window. :laughing:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Anyone have experience in dealing with this company.
I have a small project that requires me to remove a glass sun room & replace with 8’ walls & roof.
HO wants to use the same window style & manufacture to match the rest of the house.
Ho used castle a few years ago when they purchased the home and was happy with their service they wanted to extend their service to the new addition.
That was then this is now:
What a headache, first castle wanted to charge full install price for new construction style windows as if they were doing replacements. Are you nuts it’s a completely different ball park?
I told the salesman I need a window spec sheet so I can include it with my permit package. Company gave us a complete run around, it's like they don't want to disclose any info. 
I ended up giving them an alternatim: give us the specs or cancel the window order. A few days later they sent me a window schedule, WTF.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok think I am up to speed,

Wow, over nothing, sounds like Chris is just itching for a law suit to me, direct harrasement over such minor opinions, PLEASE.

Do not use those windows, 
I would use a different brand, just for the unprofessional representation thats been brought forth. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

festerized said:


> Don’t do it, I had it for lunch today and now I’m paying for it:shutup:



Sometimes I go there, get a sack of 5, come home and and throw them straight in the toilet. Save a lot of issues for later. 

Of course, I am still hungry. :sad:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

CCCo. said:


> ????
> 
> I guess I missed this why, threats?


Because of this post & thread


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats like getting mad, cause I wanted McDonalds, instead of Wendys. :blink:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Go to the DIY forum and warn the public


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Sometimes I go there, get a sack of 5, come home and and throw them straight in the toilet. Save a lot of issues for later.
> 
> Of course, I am still hungry. :sad:


That's some funny sh$$ Angus:laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

You guys want sliders? Well to bad, I want double hungs. :laughing:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

:chef::lol:


CCCo. said:


> You guys want sliders? Well to bad, I want double hungs. :laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, they give me the poops too, Angus. :sad:

-


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

angus242 said:


> sometimes i go there, get a sack of 5, come home and and
> 
> 
> > *throw them straight in the toilet. *
> ...


*noooooooooooooooooooo!!!*


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

CCCo. said:


>


I recognize those windows from somewhere. :whistling


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

FYI I checked my “recent visitors” link the day castle called me. I’m pretty sure I know who it is. I just checked and that person is now missing from that list?
Is it possible this person put me on his “ignore list” and that’s why his name is missing?
Angus can I post his screen name? I’m 90% sure its him but don’t want to incriminate the wrong guy


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You can


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

:sweatdrop:

:surrender:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Drum roll plz


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

The least we could do is invite Mr.Cardillo to his 
own Roast,..........................


After all....................

He invited everyone by trying to squelch our rights of 
free speech and personal opinions!:no:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

festerized said:


> Angus can I post his screen name? I’m 90% sure its him but don’t want to incriminate the wrong guy


Sure, we can always undo something if you weren't right.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

CCCo. said:


>


More like this. :laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I read this on the complaint site :
"CASTLE IS NOTHING BUT A HIGH PRICED MIDDLEMAN AND THAT THE DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT MAKE WINDOWS AND HE SHOWED ME THE WEBSITE FOR SOFTLITE WINDOWS WWW.SOFTLITEWINDOWS.COM WHO MANUFACTURES THE WINDOW THAT CASTLE SELLS. HE TOLD ME HE COULD GET THE SAME WINDOW FROM HIS SUPPLY HOUSE AND INSTALL THEM FOR 6200.00 FOR ALL TEN WINDOWS. THE WINDOWS ARE SOFTLITE IMPERIAL SERIES WINDOWS. HE TOLD ME THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WAS THAT BUYING THEM FROM HIM THE LOCKS WONT HAVE CASTLES NAME ON THEM. I WROTE HIM A CHECK FOR 2000.00 DEPOSIT AND SHOULD HAVE MY NEW WINDOWS INSTALLED BY THE MIDDLE OF APRIL. HOW DOES A COMPANY OF THEIR SIZE CASTLE THAT IS SEND OUT SALESMAN WHO LIE AND SWEAR THAT THEY MAKE THEIR OWN WINDOW WHEN THEY KNOW THEY MAKE NOTHING. I AM GLAD I HAD THIS CONTRACTOR COME OUT AND SHOW ME THIS.IF THEY HAVE THE GALL TO LIE ABOUT MAKING THE WINDOWS I WOULDNT BELIEVE ANYTHING THAT THEY SAY. "

And I notcied that all the signs in the Youtube video were paper and looked like they had just been hung up and would blow away soon. Castle Windows are liars, damned liars


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is always Leo guys, always.

that or MZ.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoda thunk there were 60 pages of Ws in the membership:whistling:laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

MZ rules, Leo ............ not so much


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

PA woodbutcher said:


> I bet:laughing: Don't think there's much to be said over it though. Apparently he should have taken better care of his business model.
> 
> That and left Mark alone:whistling


Yep! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u05mbi5Dgxc&NR=1


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep!


Is that a Trojan ?


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Let the truth be told
Bring forth the intruder! :hang:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> Is that a Trojan ?



Thats a different set of letters and numbers than Norton said the other trojan was:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u05mbi5Dgxc&NR=1





ModernStyle said:


> Is that a Trojan ?





PA woodbutcher said:


> Thats a different set of letters and numbers than Norton said the other trojan was:laughing:


Must be.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Someone wanna pass the popcorn thisaway?:whistling


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I go to have dinner with my wife, and this thing erupts!

Sweet....:clap:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> *I go to have wife with my dinner*, and this thing erupts!
> 
> *Sweet*....:clap:



Read that real fast Mark:jester:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Mark, 
Again, with all due respect, i thought that i was being very polite to you. It was not my goal to anger you. I am a little confused, can you please tell me your intent and goal in posting my emails? 

Chris


In a message dated 10/2/2010 5:28:17 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, ***@verizon.net writes:

I'm posting your email up for all the forum to see.

If you do a quick search of the site for "Castle Windows" you will see that others have said far worse than me

​


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr Cooke, 
Thank you for the link. I will investigate these posts as well. I appreciate it. Hey, you seem to be knowledgeable. I see that you have a number of posts on this site and you seem to be well respected. In your estimation, what percentage (%) of business do you think a company looses a year when the client buys (or is considering buying) and later reviews negative posts about that contractor? Roughly... 


Chris

In a message dated 10/2/2010 5:38:09 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, ***@verizon.net writes:

Have you searched the site for "Castle Windows"?

Look at this thread: http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/castle-windows-doors-65278/

Now tell me how what I posted is anywhere near what they did?

​


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

His gl"ass" ain't gonna be the only thing hurting...:lol::stuart::tt2:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Mark, thank you for removing all your posts in regards to our company... And you are right, our reputation is paramount to us.

Chris

In a message dated 10/2/2010 6:02:10 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:

Chris - 

My intention for posting your email to me is to get others opinions on it, if they were all in favor of me removing or editing my opinion, I would.

But, you are quoting from terms of use that do not apply to members.

I can appreciate the diligence involved in maintaining a good company reputation, but, I did a quick google search for your company, and phone number, and overall it seems like a lackluster opinion by consumers - though for every unhappy person, 10 others are told, all the while the happy consumers remain quiet.

Regardless, I think your efforts are better spent on attempting to do some damage control on other websites - I originally was going to post a half dozen links, but then felt guilty and removed the post altogether.

I cannot apologize for my opinions, and the reason I became annoyed, not angered, is that from my perspective you are overlooking dozens of far worse reviews (than my opinion on having a fellow contractor search the site) on Contractor Talk alone, not to mention the dozens of others found via an internet search.



_*[FONT=bookman old style, new york, times, serif]- Mark*_
[/FONT]​


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, 
Sometimes its hard to 'talk' on emails because there is no 'tone' ... Maybe we should talk in on the phone... you will see that i am not a bad guy. Perhaps i miscommunicated myself in this manner?>
Is there a time on Monday or Tue, that i can contact you and at which number?

Chris


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

*My Final Email to him*

Chris - no need to talk, I have no interest.

I'm not passing judgement on whether you are a bad guy or not - I just don't care.




_*- Mark*_


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Chris - no need to talk, I have no interest.
> 
> I'm not passing judgement on whether you are a bad guy or not - I just don't care.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

JumboJack said:


>


 I gotta go get some Rolaids..................


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

The intertubes is a scary place.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Cookie made the whole thing up. :shifty:


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

This is possibly the most entertaining thread I have read on here!!!


:w00t::laughing::w00t::laughing::w00t:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

noob


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Wow... I am just now finding this thread?? 


Well Chris... At least it will be here for a LONG time so everybody on the web can check it out...

On a side,,, if he wouldn't have emialed Mark I would have never known that I will never deal with Castle..
OR allow anyone I know to ever do buiseness with them..

For that Chris I thank you.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JumboJack said:


>


 Great, now I'm hungry...


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Ding Ding Ding :hammer:
Round two


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Have you discovered something?


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, that ain't no White Castle! :notworthy

D.


----------

